# Live Shows



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome to the ballroom!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2016)

^^^

That is my favorite live performance.  Blows my mind every time.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


>



My favorite Rush live performance . . . La Villa Strangiato


----------



## eflatminor (Aug 28, 2016)

Recorded live in studio...with ONE overhead mic.  Lovely spontaneously composed music blending into a great standard.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



Joe Walsh has some pretty weird tics when he's playing guitar.    He's wicked awesome though.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2016)

Love Grace Potter/Joe Satriani's cover of Cortez the Killer.  This might be one of my favorite covers.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Tehon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## hjmick (Sep 5, 2016)

The best twenty-four minutes and thirty-six seconds of live performance ever. EVER:




And if you only fancy a little taste:


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)

In the the late 90's and early 00's, the worst Double Vision I ever had one time was coming back to Palo Alto, CA, from Twin Peaks in San Francisco in my '77 Olds Cutlass Salon Colonnade. I always had a great time at Twin Peaks, going there two or three times a week regularly, for three or four straight years. Coming back with Double Vision was a pleasant surprise, since that day I unfortunately did not feel the usual serenity of TP that I almost always did feel.

Edit:



 A few minutes ago, I came with quick Double Vision again.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 11, 2016)

Janis Joplin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> She left Texas in January 1963 ("just to get away," she said, "because my head was in a much different place"), moving to North Beach, San Francisco and later Haight-Ashbury. In 1964, Joplin and future Jefferson Airplane guitarist Jorma Kaukonen recorded a number of blues standards, which incidentally featured Margareta Kaukonen using a typewriter in the background.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Nov 19, 2016)

Dated a girl that loved Kris and we went to a concert when he was married to Rita around the time of this clip.  He introduced the song by thanking Janis Joplin for making him famous.  The end of the song is chopped off, but I couldn't find a better clip.


Kris Kristofferson & Rita Coolidge- Me and Bobby McGee(1978)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 22, 2016)




----------

